
I built a dating app with over 60% female users. How to reach more males? - taigeair
Hi all,<p>I made a dating app for remote workers. Didn&#x27;t spend any money on ads. We have 60% female users. Biggest segment is 25-29 year olds.<p>Stats: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cl.ly&#x2F;6d13336870a4<p>Any idea how to get more guys? I need to balance our ratio.<p>Thank you,
======
LeoSolaris
Looking at your stats, I would suggest that you are looking at this in the
wrong way. You need more users in general. Having more women during growth is
a positive. The population will naturally reflect the remote worker with time
as you become more popular.

That said, I wouldn't be surprised if there were a sizable difference in the
genders of remote workers.

------
smt88
I agree with other comments that this looks like growth hacking, not a sincere
request for help.

Many dating apps charge only men because it's so much harder to get female
users. The same is true of clubs and some bars during "ladies nights".

------
Blake_Emigro
When I was in the 18-29 year old age range, like more than half your users, I
definitely wasn't thinking of ways I could date a girl in another city or
country. That would be incredibly frustrating in a way that I don't need to
explain further. (I had a relationship that had a long-distance stint in my
30's and it was still maddening. I gained 25 pounds from depression.)

It seems to me that the guys would have some type of non-typical motivation to
do this when they could otherwise just get out of the house or use an app to
meet local girls. Remote worker and rural? Personality type? Older man,
younger woman? Expat not wanting to date locals?

Can you survey some of your users, male and female, to determine their
motivations?

------
pasttense01
Just publicize it: the substantial majority of dating apps have more males
than females so your results are strange.

~~~
nightfly
It's strange because this is an ad :)

~~~
pasttense01
The URL goes to statistics on usage--not a dating site.

~~~
masonic
I would never click on a shrouded/shortened URL.

------
baron816
This is most likely spam

~~~
taigeair
it's a question on how to balance a marketplace.

------
gus_massa
Are you sure they are real? It looks like bot accounts created by scammers or
something similar.

~~~
taigeair
yes, we check every account. we only have 2k users. this is not an issue.

